# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Real or fake??

## E.ZEE

I've never heard of this lab, It,s a three letter name and I don't know anything about it. I did't want to put the name out there for obvious reasons but I figured if anybody recognizes it they wiil know if it's legit. Any info would be greatly appreciated. THANKS!

----------


## CHUCKYthentic

would probably be best if you can post up a pic

BUT make sure you edit out the lab name or anything else on the bottle that would indicate the lab name

----------


## E.ZEE

Yeah I was just working on that hope this helps :7up:

----------


## CHUCKYthentic

definitely not a well known UGL that im aware of

label looks pretty horrible to be honest, looks like it was made from a cheap label printer

hard to say man, someone prob homebrewed it and stuck a label on it IMO

if you trust your source.... id never accept a brand that i didnt initially pay for

----------


## E.ZEE

I'm having a bitch of a time getting these photos on here so bare with me.

----------


## CHUCKYthentic

im still not good at posting pics man its cool haha

it could be legit product man, looks like its from canada so i have zero experience with anything from there.

id wait for someone else to shed some light on this, good luck

----------


## Tdot_T

Sorry, never seen that one before.

----------


## E.ZEE

Thanks for the help guys, I'm going to keep checking back here so if anyone has any input I'm all ears.

----------

